# Campaigning on test strips



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi,

You might remember last year I asked you all to fill in a survey on accessing blood glucose test strips. (Many thanks to the very many people on this forum who did it by the way, was a big help!)

Because of the results of that survey, Diabetes UK are now campaigning for fairer access to blood glucose strips. To find out more and tell us what you'd like to do in the campaign, please have a look at our new campaign page.

(https://goo.gl/Obgjma)

Disappointingly, 1 in 4 people who responded to our survey said they were not getting enough blood glucose test strips to manage their diabetes effectively. A worrying number had recently saw their prescriptions reduced too.

We know restricted access to test strips is a problem that affects lots of people living with all types of diabetes, so we want to make sure everyone has a chance to get involved.

Whether it's sharing your own experience with the media, sharing things on social media, passing on materials to your GP surgery or providing comments, there's lots of ways to back this campaign, so please let us if you're interested. 

Please do give me a shout too if you've any thoughts or questions. Thanks!


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Stefan,
I was'nt around on the forum for one reason or another so missed the said survey you mentioned you carried out last year.But I did click on the link you gave and filled in details there.
I do know alot of us on here will support in any small way we can.

Good luck


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks Steff, that's great - yup there's lots of small things everyone can do make  a big difference. Even people sharing their own experience of getting test strips has been really helpful in understanding the problems people face.


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

I shared a status on my fb yesterday a few of my mates shared so its something eh


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 15, 2017)

had problems getting glucose test strips, had even more problems getting ketone test strips (none for the last fortnight)


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 15, 2017)

For a T1 to have trouble getting test strips is criminal and I for one would make an official complaint to the surgery.
I have had my meters replaced by the surgery standard model (TrueYou - test strips £20+ for 50 to me or £10 to the NHS) without notification and quantity reduced to 25/month.  Complained to my GP who increased it to 50/month.  Then I find my prescription has been changed to 0 without notifying me.  My previous GP has retired and we now have 2 female GPs and 1 locum Male.  The reduction resulted in me having a discussion with the GP about the situation.  Unfortunately she has the common attitude of it's a waste of time me testing, the annual HBA1c is adequate, but she did agree to give me 50/month so I can adjust my evening meal according to the one a day test.
In the meantime my wife (also T2) has had her test strips removed totally in what is obviously a surgery policy.


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 15, 2017)

had trouble getting needles too!


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 15, 2017)

its a good job my local pharmacy have been so helpful


----------



## New-journey (Mar 15, 2017)

Stefan Diabetes UK said:


> Thanks Steff, that's great - yup there's lots of small things everyone can do make  a big difference. Even people sharing their own experience of getting test strips has been really helpful in understanding the problems people face.


I had my meter taken away last month and replaced by one which has cheaper  test strips. I was told this was now the policy in Somerset. I hate my new one and trying to get my old one back which I Loved. I was told I should be testing less and soon my test strips would be limited. Not sure if my experience is helpful for your research?


----------



## Sara W (Mar 15, 2017)

What shocking stories! This is really dangerous - and very short sighted: what is the cost of a trip to hospital in an ambulance, and an overnight stay?!


----------



## Sara W (Mar 15, 2017)

By the way I read today that Theresa May is a Type 1 Diabetic, so busy as she is, this might be a good moment to apply pressure for diabetics to be treated with respect. 

She must know first hand how important it is to keep testing! I believe this is esp important for those of us who live on our own - I was only diagnosed a month ago but I have a horror of having a hypo or hyper when home alone (with the poor dog)


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 15, 2017)

about a month back I had a discussion with my docs receptionist, she seemed to think i'd be ok without needles for a few days (had insulin, just no way to inject it). I asked what I should do in the meantime when I got ill, just call an ambulance and go back to a & e? her helpful advice was "oh, don't be like that".....


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 15, 2017)

Well, my experience is from the States....

Immediately upon DX (FBG of 14.0) I was given a prescription for:

Metformin
Test Meter
Test Strips (for 2 a day though with instructions to test FBG & 2 hours after my main meal) I'm sure if I asked I could get more
Lancets
No questions asked, & several of my friends who just have high BG were also given prescriptions for meters (not necessarily form the same medical practice as I)
The insurance co-pay is $0 for test strips

I think they are somewhat more enlightened over her, I don't think that it's because of the Health Insurance model but we are encouraged to take control of our disease. Another thing I also get while at my periodic checkups is an order for bloodwork which I use just prior to my next checkup.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 15, 2017)

I've never had test strips from either GP practice I've been with.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 15, 2017)

There seems to be no consistent policy on type 2's and it's dependent on the attitude of your GP. Mine is excellent and readily provides me with test strips even though I'm not on medication but I know I'd have a hassle with certain other GP's. It could be however that my other serious conditions make me eligible because they are keen to keep me out of hospital.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 15, 2017)

sean penguin said:


> about a month back I had a discussion with my docs receptionist, she seemed to think i'd be ok without needles for a few days (had insulin, just no way to inject it). I asked what I should do in the meantime when I got ill, just call an ambulance and go back to a & e? her helpful advice was "oh, don't be like that".....



Sean - the trick is not to get annoyed and simply say, 'Don't be so utterly ridiculous. Now please put me through to your Manager, there's a dear'

LOL


----------



## Amigo (Mar 15, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Sean - the trick is not to get annoyed and simply say, 'Don't be so utterly ridiculous. Now please put me through to your Manager, there's a dear'
> 
> LOL



Quite right Jenny!


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 15, 2017)

they seem so disorganised at the surgery that i'd be surprised if they had a manager hehe

the doc himself is fine (if you can get to see him), seems to be the reception office that keeps messing up things.


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Mar 16, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I had my meter taken away last month and replaced by one which has cheaper  test strips. I was told this was now the policy in Somerset. I hate my new one and trying to get my old one back which I Loved. I was told I should be testing less and soon my test strips would be limited. Not sure if my experience is helpful for your research?



Hi @New-journey I think it's definitely something we'd be interested in hearing - could you enter it in our online form if you haven't already? Be especially interesting to hear roughly how many strips you use at the moment and how much they want to limit you to.


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who replied, especially those who have faced this problem themselves. @Ralph-YK @sean penguin @Vicsetter if you haven't already would be great if you can enter your experience in our form. 

Some very worrying stories have already come out, and yeah as someone said definitely seems to be a lack of consistency across the country


----------



## grovesy (Mar 16, 2017)

Stefan Diabetes UK said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied, especially those who have faced this problem themselves. @Ralph-YK @sean penguin @Vicsetter if you haven't already would be great if you can enter your experience in our form.
> 
> Some very worrying stories have already come out, and yeah as someone said definitely seems to be a lack of consistency across the country


If you read this forum for a few months this would not suprise you anything Diabetes related is very inconsistent.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm on insulin and My gp thought 50 strips  a month was enough


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I'm on insulin and My gp thought 50 strips  a month was enough



Knowing you Lin - I daresay he very soon discovered the error of his ways ......

@Stefan Diabetes UK -  the main trouble is - it IS inconsistent and nobody on earth has 'overall' control.  So even if we decide it must be the CCGs and have a go at all of them and get them to change - there will still be odd surgeries either here or there - who choose to ignore it - or employ a Locum (shedloads of them) who isn't aware.

Plus - still SHEDLOADS of individual GPs who think eg me or any person who's been on insulin for a while - don't need to test before every single meal - let alone when we jump in the car, or decide to go for a jog etc.  These old fashioned ones - some of em are University Teaching Profs.  (And then there's also 'Farmer et Al' - saying that testing makes T2s depressed so don't let them.  When if you actually read the method of their research - OF COURSE it made em depressed!! - it was specifically DESIGNED to do that.)


----------



## Ljc (Mar 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Knowing you Lin - I daresay he very soon discovered the error of his ways ......


Yup  



> @Stefan Diabetes UK -  the main trouble is - it IS inconsistent and nobody on earth has 'overall' control.  So even if we decide it must be the CCGs and have a go at all of them and get them to change - there will still be odd surgeries either here or there - who choose to ignore it - or employ a Locum (shedloads of them) who isn't aware.
> 
> Plus - still SHEDLOADS of individual GPs who think eg me or any person who's been on insulin for a while - don't need to test before every single meal - let alone when we jump in the car, or decide to go for a jog etc.  These old fashioned ones - some of em are University Teaching Profs.  (And then there's also 'Farmer et Al' - saying that testing makes T2s depressed so don't let them.  When if you actually read the method of their research - OF COURSE it made em depressed!! - it was specifically DESIGNED to do that.)


I fully agree with you there.


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 16, 2017)

just filled in the form, stefan


----------



## New-journey (Mar 16, 2017)

Stefan Diabetes UK said:


> Hi @New-journey I think it's definitely something we'd be interested in hearing - could you enter it in our online form if you haven't already? Be especially interesting to hear roughly how many strips you use at the moment and how much they want to limit you to.


Ok wil do that now. I was told to never test after my meal, she said 3 or 4 times a day was enough. I clearly remember a year ago at diagnose she said test after each meal. She actually made a joke about how I must be hurting my fingers with all my testing. On a good day without driving I test 7 times, can be ten times if I have a low or driving.


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm glad I cant drive, my fingers wouldn't stand for it!


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Mar 16, 2017)

Agree with @trophywench  & @Ljc  there defintely needs to be change on all levels to make access to test strips fairer- nationally, at CCG level and in individual GP sugeries. That's what we'll be hoping to achieve in the campaign kicking off soon, and why we're keen to get as many people involved as possible.

Thanks to @sean penguin & @New-journey for filling in the form too, we'll keep you posted on the next steps. 

By the way if anyone needs support in getting access to test strips there is a Diabetes UK Advocacy Pack you might find helpful.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 16, 2017)

I think the thrust of any action should be based on this statement in the Nice guidelines ng28:
_In adults for whom self-monitoring is appropriate, there is limited evidence to guide clinical practice in prescribing self‑monitoring regimens, in terms of frequency of testing and optimal blood glucose targets. Given the inconvenience and expense of self‑monitoring, robust evidence from randomised controlled trials is needed to guide the optimal use of this intervention._​for T2s who are not on any kind of hypo-inducing drugs then it is a battle with no evidenced based studies to prove the case for prescribing test strips.
It appears that you have to have a battle with your GP at regular intervals based on your HBA1C result.  If you are lucky you might get referred to a dietician who isn't stuck in the past of low fat/high carb, or you get beaten up for not exercising enough.  The magic HBA1c is the only measure that is required.  Its a bit like giving you a car without a speedo or fuel gauge.

The anticipation of the upcoming struggle with the GP shouldn't happen

At the same time GPs seem to have their own interpretation of the path taken in prescribing diabetes drugs.  Metformin first (or maybe not), followed by Sulfonylureas or maybe straight on to insulin (basal ,mixed, human etc etc)


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have had no problem getting strips from my GP so far.  In my first 3 months I had 6 lots of strips, I know it was 6 as that was the amount on my repeat before I needed approval for another repeat.  I reduced my hb1ac from 117 to 42 in  three months so DN wrote on my notes testing and lifestyle changes managing condition - I am on met 500mg twice a day. I now have another 6 on my repeat.

I find it shocking that Type 1 are limited in access to strips etc.  and isn't it cheaper to allow type 2 to manage through testing than increasing amounts of medication.

I would be happy if my surgery changed to the meter recommended on this site for self funding testers if it meant I continued access to my strips.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 17, 2017)

It will not allow me to complete your survey as I don't have a UK postcode. I wanted to share the fact that here in Spain I have been given a meter and ample strips which have helped me enormously to adjust my diet.


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 17, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I think the thrust of any action should be based on this statement in the Nice guidelines ng28:
> _In adults for whom self-monitoring is appropriate, there is limited evidence to guide clinical practice in prescribing self‑monitoring regimens, in terms of frequency of testing and optimal blood glucose targets. Given the inconvenience and expense of self‑monitoring, robust evidence from randomised controlled trials is needed to guide the optimal use of this intervention._​for T2s who are not on any kind of hypo-inducing drugs then it is a battle with no evidenced based studies to prove the case for prescribing test strips.


Ok, if there aren't evidenced studies confirming or denying this, why no such study is made? Make a control group without strips and a test group that uses the strips, and a test group using a CGM. 
Show the results. 
Of course people using the BG monitoring must be trained on how to use it.


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Mar 17, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> It will not allow me to complete your survey as I don't have a UK postcode. I wanted to share the fact that here in Spain I have been given a meter and ample strips which have helped me enormously to adjust my diet.



Hi @Jeandp , good point - I have now changed the form so post code isn't a mandatory field, so feel free to complete it  Or you can send any thoughts directly to diabetesvoices@diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 17, 2017)

Stefan Diabetes UK said:


> Hi @Jeandp , good point - I have now changed the form so post code isn't a mandatory field, so feel free to complete it  Or you can send any thoughts directly to diabetesvoices@diabetes.org.uk


It is still not accepting me. It asks me to complete all the fields with an asterix, even though the postcode does not have an asterix.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 17, 2017)

With respect, surely accepting answers from outside UK will make analysis inaccurate?


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 17, 2017)

Copepod said:


> With respect, surely accepting answers from outside UK will make analysis inaccurate?


I haven't done nothing because of this. 
I have the same problem with SSN in Italy, but I supposed that this is a NHS oriented thing.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> I haven't done nothing because of this.
> I have the same problem with SSN in Italy, but I supposed that this is a NHS oriented thing.


Diabetes UK is the UK Charity for Diabetes.


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Mar 17, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> It is still not accepting me. It asks me to complete all the fields with an asterix, even though the postcode does not have an asterix.


Hmm, not sure what the problem is there as it's working for me as I test it. For now probably best to send any details via email to diabetesvoices@diabetes.org.uk

It will be a UK-only campaign, but so long as people mention they are not in the UK in the other address fields it's easy enough for us to filter out the non-UK responses. Also the data we use for the campaign will come from the survey we did last year; with this what we're mainly looking for is people's comments on their experience of test strip restrictions.  So we're happy to hear from anyone interested in sharing that experience.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Ok, if there aren't evidenced studies confirming or denying this, why no such study is made? Make a control group without strips and a test group that uses the strips, and a test group using a CGM.
> Show the results.
> Of course people using the BG monitoring must be trained on how to use it.



Are you offering to fund it Mike?  LOL


----------



## Lols (Mar 17, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> For a T1 to have trouble getting test strips is criminal and I for one would make an official complaint to the surgery.
> I have had my meters replaced by the surgery standard model (TrueYou - test strips £20+ for 50 to me or £10 to the NHS) without notification and quantity reduced to 25/month.  Complained to my GP who increased it to 50/month.  Then I find my prescription has been changed to 0 without notifying me.  My previous GP has retired and we now have 2 female GPs and 1 locum Male.  The reduction resulted in me having a discussion with the GP about the situation.  Unfortunately she has the common attitude of it's a waste of time me testing, the annual HBA1c is adequate, but she did agree to give me 50/month so I can adjust my evening meal according to the one a day test.
> In the meantime my wife (also T2) has had her test strips removed totally in what is obviously a surgery policy.


I had this too.  meter changed with no negotiation.  I test about 5 times a day and the new meter doesn't allow for testing ketones.


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 18, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Are you offering to fund it Mike?  LOL


Unfortunately I am not the CEO of Roche or Texas Instruments.

There are a lot of research funded by medical hardware companies. I have written software to gather the data for a research funded by an x ray machine maker.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2017)

I was actually joking - but say it gets done and proves it's useful (which we already know on here anyway) the fact remains that the NHS don't want to spend the money.  And that's the real problem - they have to find ways of saving money ALL the time so have to prioritise what they spend their funds on.  Yeah we all think they have their priorities wrong on this one, but so far we've failed when it comes to persuading them we're right.

So like glacial erosion - we have to keep on drip, drip, dripping onto the stone .....


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 18, 2017)

As I work public sector finance I fully appreciate that the NHS has to prioritise how it's utilises it's resources but as the complications of poorly managed diabetes would surely outweigh the cost - unless you die from them and then it saves them money , providing the tools to enable self testing is surely investing to save.  The NHS provides free  contraception  as they recognise that preventing pregnancy saves NHS money long term yet for a chronic condition that has to be self managed to maintain life they think it's acceptable to deny resources.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2017)

I've always thought @Grogg1 that the reason for it is, because they need to save money now this minute - the fact that the saving doesn't come for years and years when the patient's leg doesn't need amputating or their kidneys fail; - isn't enough to motivate them.


----------



## vic (Mar 18, 2017)

My gp is really good no questions asked they say it's a must that I have test strips


----------



## Ljc (Mar 18, 2017)

vic said:


> My gp is really good no questions asked they say it's a must that I have test strips


The word is slowly getting around


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Perhaps we should be campaigning for cheaper strips to be available to buy for T2 who want to do more intense testing to supplement GP issues.  T1 should not have any limit on their supply by GPs and if they do there should be a body they can complain to with early action on the problem.  They can't wait months and many may not have the funds to buy strips while awaiting resolution.


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Mar 19, 2017)

I think it is equally important to New Type 2 as well. It is a welcome tool to help one get over the initial shock and to come to terms with the discipline of foods and quantities and exercise. regular testing has been great for my first 5 weeks and helped me get to between 5 and 6.5 so quickly. The knowing that you can be stable removes such a burden. I was wondering if DBUK couldn't arrange a deal with a manufacturer. Surely the volumes involved would be significant enough. I started with an Accucheck Performa and Strips I bought myself. The strips were £18 for fifty. Heaven knows what the cost is t the NHS probably £50+ so I bought a meter following a post on here from an online outfit and strips at £38 for 250! I will try on 100 more strips for the Accucheck when I put the next prescription in tomorrow.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 19, 2017)

The strips I am prescribed cost the NHS about £10 for 50, If I want to buy them they are double that.


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> The strips I am prescribed cost the NHS about £10 for 50, If I want to buy them they are double that.


How do you find out how much they cost NHS?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> How do you find out how much they cost NHS?



Have a look for posts by Pumper Sue on this thread, where she explains how!


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

It is terrible that diabetics are refused test strips when newly diagnosed they have enough fears to face and then added to there problems is oh you don't need to test you don't need a metre yet etc etc. Well hay guess what come look on this forum Mr and Mrs GP and the benefits far out weigh the cons of using a test kit I tell thee


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 20, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> How do you find out how much they cost NHS?


https://www.evidence.nhs.uk/formulary/bnf/current


----------



## grovesy (Mar 20, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> https://www.evidence.nhs.uk/formulary/bnf/current


My browser won't let me access that site as it says it not safe.


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 20, 2017)

Got an error trying to red the page... 

```
403 - Page not accessable outside of United Kingdom
Access Denied

   Unfortunately this site is only available from United Kingdom.

   We apologise for any inconvenience.

     * Contact us

     * NICE Pathways
     * Guidance
     * Standards & Indicators
     * Evidence services

   Follow Us
     * About
     * Accessibility
     * Freedom of information
     * Contact Us
     * Glossary
     * Terms and conditions
     * Subscribe

   Copyright © 2014 National Institute for Health and Care Excellence. All rights reserved.
```


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmm I managed to upload it fine


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> My browser won't let me access that site as it says it not safe.



Well clearly it is safe, so you must have a wrong box ticked (or not ticked) on your browser options list.  Good luck finding which one it is!!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 20, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Well clearly it is safe, so you must have a wrong box ticked (or not ticked) on your browser options list.  Good luck finding which one it is!!


No no no, no website is safe. The internet is a scheme by Skynet to distract us, downloading kitty memes and watching cat videos on YouTube.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 20, 2017)

I am not convinced about that. I don't have problems with anything else.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 20, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> The strips I am prescribed cost the NHS about £10 for 50, If I want to buy them they are double that.


Mine i £ 9-90 for 50 but if i was to buy over the counter about £20. My ones i self fund are not listed that list though they prescibable, i pay £14.95 for 50 direct form the company website but have to pay postage on top.  Again over the counter over £20.00.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 20, 2017)

Managed to access on laptop using same browser, must be a tablet glitch.


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 20, 2017)

I couldn't afford to buy strips anyway


----------



## Ljc (Mar 20, 2017)

Mine cost the NHS £9.95 If I buy them over the counter they cost about £15.


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 20, 2017)

I couldn't find my Bayer contour test strips on there!


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 20, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Got an error trying to red the page...
> 
> ```
> 403 - Page not accessable outside of United Kingdom
> ...



Well you will have to use a vpn and pretend to be in the UK won't you.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 20, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> I couldn't find my Bayer contour test strips on there!


https://www.evidence.nhs.uk/formula...evices-for-diabetes-mellitus/blood-monitoring
You need to practice your searching. £15 for 50


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 23, 2017)

I think it's a crying shame that Type 2s cannot be prescribed testing strips. This is 20th century thinking, unchanged from my early days as a doctor. Meanwhile, the explosion in treatments for diabetic complications continues apace, and costs the country a fortune, probably a hundred times as much as it would cost to supply testing kits to Type 2s. 

The NHS is run on crisis money with a crisis mindset. Nobody gives any thought to cost benefit analysis. It makes me so cross.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 24, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I think it's a crying shame that Type 2s cannot be prescribed testing strips. This is 20th century thinking, unchanged from my early days as a doctor. Meanwhile, the explosion in treatments for diabetic complications continues apace, and costs the country a fortune, probably a hundred times as much as it would cost to supply testing kits to Type 2s.
> 
> The NHS is run on crisis money with a crisis mindset. Nobody gives any thought to cost benefit analysis. It makes me so cross.




Completely agree, it's disgraceful, surely prevention is better (and cheaper!) than cure. What about the people living in poverty who can't afford them? The powers that be don't give a s##t about them .
I've had lots of dealings with the NHS, not for myself but my dad, and they were always reactive rather than proactive in his care, it was so frustrating and all the while my poor dad suffering


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 24, 2017)

We Type 2's are prescribed them in Spain. I hope I can get them in England!


----------



## Ditto (Mar 24, 2017)

I phoned up my surgery yesterday and talked to a friendly receptionist and asked her about strips and lancets. She said she couldn't see any problem with me having them and told me to put a note in the 'repeat prescription' box which I will do. She kept asking me what the hospital had said, I told her I've never been to a hospital and she couldn't grasp how I knew I was diabetic. I said Dr A told me. She had a word with somebody else but still seemed very confused. I will be really pleased if I get some. She asked where I've been getting them from and I said Boot's! I feel if they'd given me a meter etc., when I was diagnosed I would have 'known' I was Type 2 Diabetic and wouldn't have blanked it for a year. I've still not come to terms with it, nor got a  handle on the eating/lifestyle. It seems unreal.


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I phoned up my surgery yesterday and talked to a friendly receptionist  .



Right @Ditto I need the name and address of this surgery as you mentioned such a thing I have never come across at mine


----------



## Ditto (Mar 24, 2017)

Steff said:


> Right @Ditto I need the name and address of this surgery as you mentioned such a thing I have never come across at mine


I know. I was surprised myself.


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 24, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I think it's a crying shame that Type 2s cannot be prescribed testing strips. This is 20th century thinking, unchanged from my early days as a doctor. Meanwhile, the explosion in treatments for diabetic complications continues apace, and costs the country a fortune, probably a hundred times as much as it would cost to supply testing kits to Type 2s.
> 
> The NHS is run on crisis money with a crisis mindset. Nobody gives any thought to cost benefit analysis. It makes me so cross.




Mike.  Type2 diabetics are prescribed test strips if they are on insulin. I am type2 and have been on insulin since first day of being diagnosed, I have also had test strips since that day, I have never had any problems in 10 years and order  200 whenever I want.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 24, 2017)

ukjohn said:


> Mike.  Type2 diabetics are prescribed test strips if they are on insulin.


I've met a couple of T2 on insulin. Neither was prescribed strips. Hadn't been given a meter. Were injecting same amount of insulin every day regardless of what they were eating or doing.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2017)

@ukjohn .I used to have problems after going on insulin. They thought the  50 per month that I had when on Gliclazide was more than enough, I did get it increased a couple of times till I received what I needed.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> I've met a couple of T2 on insulin. Neither was prescribed strips. Hadn't been given a meter. Were injecting same amount of insulin every day regardless of what they were eating or doing.


Omg


----------



## watcha (Mar 28, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> For a T1 to have trouble getting test strips is criminal and I for one would make an official complaint to the surgery.
> I have had my meters replaced by the surgery standard model (TrueYou - test strips £20+ for 50 to me or £10 to the NHS) without notification and quantity reduced to 25/month.  Complained to my GP who increased it to 50/month.  Then I find my prescription has been changed to 0 without notifying me.  My previous GP has retired and we now have 2 female GPs and 1 locum Male.  The reduction resulted in me having a discussion with the GP about the situation.  Unfortunately she has the common attitude of it's a waste of time me testing, the annual HBA1c is adequate, but she did agree to give me 50/month so I can adjust my evening meal according to the one a day test.
> In the meantime my wife (also T2) has had her test strips removed totally in what is obviously a surgery policy.



I have been fighting my local surgery regarding test strips since the day I was diagnosed Type 2.  I've been on a monthly diabetic review for 7 continuous months... the numpties don't seem to realise if you test 4 times /day for a month then you need 120 test strips... plus I get the occasional dud reading.  However, this is not new... nearly everything I have prescribed I have to fight to get....


----------



## watcha (Mar 28, 2017)

Maybe if the NHS stopped treating Health Tourists for free.... they could afford to give us testing strips.


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 28, 2017)

coming over here, taking our strips, jeez....

don't think its that straightforward


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2017)

watcha said:


> I have been fighting my local surgery regarding test strips since the day I was diagnosed Type 2.  I've been on a monthly diabetic review for 7 continuous months... the numpties don't seem to realise if you test 4 times /day for a month then you need 120 test strips... plus I get the occasional dud reading.  However, this is not new... nearly everything I have prescribed I have to fight to get....


Welcome.


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 28, 2017)

Stefan Diabetes UK said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied, especially those who have faced this problem themselves. @Ralph-YK @sean penguin @Vicsetter if you haven't already would be great if you can enter your experience in our form.
> 
> Some very worrying stories have already come out, and yeah as someone said definitely seems to be a lack of consistency across the country


Diagnosed type 2 almost nine months ago...began with blood glucose at 17.4...no HbA1c result given at that time...first couple of months initially just lost in the midst of conflicting diabetes management advice...eventually found the forum...given advice & support...one  essential piece of advice offered was to test test test...began testing immediately...paid for prescriptions...no idea I should have been exempt...self funded meter test strips & lancets...first review after testing HbA1c at 66...second review HbA1c 51...just had my third review this morning...HbA1c 46...all directly attributable to testing routinely...helped me to establish what foods I could tolerate without increasing my BG...took me sometime to fully understand what was suitable for other type 2's was not suitable for me...testing taught me what diet was right for me...how much I needed to increase my activity...that I could manage my condition...all this was achieved by testing regularly & routinely...despite being advised by health care professionals I had no need to test...it would not be beneficial...this morning after my latest review...my GP is willing to prescribe testing strips & lancets...I understand the local CCG may ask him to justify that...anticipating that I am about to write to them...I have no idea how long I can continue to self fund...time will tell...if those of us so advised relied on the standard NHS mantra 'not to test' employed that outdated theory...lapsed into poor management...depression...neuropathy...serious complications  as a result ...no doubt their GPs would not have to justify prescribing anti-depressants...gliclazide...insulin...hospital referrals...expensive treatment  for  complications that could have been avoided...how is that justified... I am certain my progress is attributed wholly to regular and consistent testing ....my results have demonstrated that...why in those circumstances is it so hard for the CCG's to accept that.....in light of that...clearly it must be a false economy to routinely deny type 2''s that want/need to test regularly  essential  equipment to control what is a chronic...potentially debilitating... life threatening disease...in my view this is completely inequitable.


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi @Bubbsie thanks for sharing your experience, I think you make the point very well about why fair access to diabetes test strips is so important, including for people with Type 2 diabetes. Not sure if you've already filled in our form (can't see your real name here!) but if you're interested in being part of the campaign - by providing us with a quote for the website or speaking to the media about your experience, for example- then please just tick the boxes your interested in. Feel free to copy and paste your experience from your post above.


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 28, 2017)

Stefan Diabetes UK said:


> Hi @Bubbsie thanks for sharing your experience, I think you make the point very well about why fair access to diabetes test strips is so important, including for people with Type 2 diabetes. Not sure if you've already filled in our form (can't see your real name here!) but if you're interested in being part of the campaign - by providing us with a quote for the website or speaking to the media about your experience, for example- then please just tick the boxes your interested in. Feel free to copy and paste your experience from your post above.


Hi Stefan...I beat you to it...filled in the form an hour or so ago...rather a long post I'm afraid...did copy & paste it into the comments box...thank you.


----------

